# Lash up



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Take a Railking Bigboy and a Railking Challenger 'lash them up' and what have you got? More power by far than you will ever need. 
Do it anyway!! 

http://youtu.be/ZyYtLNROElc


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the videos. It does seem odd to see USA type trains running on a Euro type RR. 
I always enjoy your clips. 
What is the outter rail of the dulgauge for?


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for comments.
The 3rd rail is for when I run Gauge 3 (22.5 scale) which is mostly live steam and British outline.
I like the big American locos which are in 1/32 or 1/29 as the size is then similar to G3 

Apart from that we have a large group of USA outline enthusiasts over here! A couple of freinds plus myself like the look of the new Pennsy Accucraft T1 4-4-4-4 but you seem to advertise stuff in the States about a year before you can actually buy it.
Will it be different with the T1??
All the best


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Realy nice, I could smell the coal cented smoke..................Jim


----------

